# Need help with remote for new THR-22



## bjornolf (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got my THR-22 and it doesn't seem to have a code for my b&w panorama sound bar. I tried ordering one of the programmable tivoglo remotes, but it doesn't seem to be capable of controlling the TiVo. So, does anyone know how to either get the original remote to control the soundbar, the programmable remote to control the THR-22, or an alternative TiVo remote that will control both? I would just get a harmony remote, but my wife likes the TiVo remote better. Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't think DirecTV remotes have codes for hardly any sound bars. If scanning for the correct codes doesn't work, then you'll need a fancier remote.


----------



## bjornolf (Jan 27, 2012)

I was able to program the TiVo glo for my sound bar. Are there any TiVo learning remotes that work with the THR-22?
In the alternative, does Harmony have the discrete codes for the THR-22?

Thanks.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

bjornolf said:


> I was able to program the TiVo glo for my sound bar. Are there any TiVo learning remotes that work with the THR-22?
> In the alternative, does Harmony have the discrete codes for the THR-22?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, Harmony now has the codes for the THR22.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

The THR22 uses the same remote command set as DirecTV Receivers/DVRs.


----------



## bjornolf (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. I must be missing something then. If that's the case, then why can't the TiVo programmable remotes run it? I'm so confused.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

litzdog911 said:


> The THR22 uses the same remote command set as DirecTV Receivers/DVRs.


Yes, but there are some keys on the THR remote that don't exist on the D* remote.


----------



## bjornolf (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay,so then riddle me this, Batman. I have an old Directv TiVo sitting next to my new one b/c my wife has some shows on it she hasn't gotten around to watching yet. How come its remote doesn't do things to my new unit and vice versa?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

bjornolf said:


> Okay,so then riddle me this, Batman. I have an old Directv TiVo sitting next to my new one b/c my wife has some shows on it she hasn't gotten around to watching yet. How come its remote doesn't do things to my new unit and vice versa?


We're not talking about the old DirecTV Tivo. We're talking about current DirecTV DVRs such as the HR21, HR22, HR24 etc.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

bjornolf said:


> Okay,so then riddle me this, Batman. I have an old Directv TiVo sitting next to my new one b/c my wife has some shows on it she hasn't gotten around to watching yet. How come its remote doesn't do things to my new unit and vice versa?


The old DirecTivos used Tivo's remote command set. The new THR22 HD DirecTivo uses the DirecTV remote command set.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

If you do get a better remote, I can highly recommend the AR Touch. $69 at Fry's or almost anywhere online. It just plain works and can be programmed to do anything. I tried Harmony and they just did not work reliably. And after a year and a half both of them died.


----------



## cyborlink (Oct 29, 2007)

Just got the THR-22 and have a Yamaha YSP-4100 soundbar and can't find any workable code on the new THR-22 peanut remote either. 

Funny thing is I also have a Regular Directv RC65RX remote that came with the the HR-24-200 and I was able to program it to operate the YSP-4100.

Hopefully they'll come up with a way to solve this issue with a replacement remote.


----------

